# gas tank leak



## jpmctd (Jan 18, 2007)

1999 nissan sentra gxe. gas tank has very small leak at top.

leaks when full, at 3/4 full it stops. does not leak on the ground, just an area of the tank. 

my question: can i access the top of the tank from under the rear seat to try to repair what appears to be a very small leak? Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you should be able to go thru the backseat, lift up on the front edge of the seat, there is a hook on each side


----------



## jpmctd (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks so much for your reply. I will check it out and see what happens!


----------

